# Baby Winged Demons-How to



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

OK I received a few inquiries on these so here goes

Baby Winged Demons and The New breed

These guys are only about 4 to 6 inches tall.







,








I used the little skeletons from a garland I ordered from oriental trading ( 8 on a string for 4.97 at the time)
I then took the arms and legs off.
Then I separated the thigh and lower bone, and the same with the arms
leave hands and feet attached to the bone it is on..
I then attached the bone with the feet to the hips,
and the bone with the hands to the shoulders.
I used hot glue on warm to do this.
With the extra bone I made the wing shape /\ . You can use toothpicks to add the inside bone to wings, then added gauze to that (both sides) with hot glue.
I also went over the inside bones on the wings with hot glue to make a bigger ridge.








attach to back of little guy with hot glue.

(You can do reinforcing with poly fill and floor adhesive mix. 
Mix a small amount of floor adhesive with the poly fill,
take a small amount and wrap around the arm and leg area where attached if you want.
smooth out)

I filled in the tummy area and shoulders with hot glue. optional








before painting attach horns to head if desired ...use Hot glue on warm!...just touch top of head and pull up to desired length

Then I made a paint mixture of floor adhesive and brown latex paint (you can use any color you like), Paint the wings with same color..if desired ,it will darken when dried.
When dried use
a tiny brush paint some teeth on them and fill in eyes and paint the horns with whatever color you want

The New Breed








Made basically the same way only these have weeds for hair..I hair sprayed the weed then let dry then I spray painted the hair. 
Hot glue the hair on. all the way down the back
I did not separate the arms and legs on these..just repositioned them
I used toothpicks and gauze for the wings on these
Black latex paint and floor adhesive for color, also brushed some of the hair color over the whole thing
Did not use any reinforcing on the New Breed.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

These are great Lilly, I think they'll make good Christmas tree ornaments 2!!! ;O)


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

hey, yeah! they'll be great peeking out of the tree!soooooooo cute! thanx for the how to.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Lily, you got a link to the OTC item? I'm thinking of using a variation of this as evil fae in my display.

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sent you a pm T..

Thats a good idea AZ..
SR..YW


----------

